
Myactivity allows you to list and remove all your Google activity - tomashertus
https://myactivity.google.com/myactivity
======
tomashertus
The level of detail you can find on this page about your activity is
impressive.

You can also "Pause" activity tracking for various services - search, map,
youtube search, etc.

